

The top ten mistakes made by n00b car buyers - kirpekar
http://autolicious.posterous.com/the-top-ten-mistakes-made-by-n00b-car-buyers

======
stretchwithme
I bought my last car by calling the various dealerships and asking to speak to
the fleet manager. I had the exact model, options and color all decided
beforehand. Then you just take the cheapest deal.

If you go in and talk to a salesman, there's another mouth you have to feed.
Don't talk to them when you go to sign the deal with the fleet manager either.

And if you need to take a test drive after you've narrowed your choices down,
don't go to the dealer for a test drive. Just rent the car and take your time.
Just google "rent a toyota" or "rent a tesla" to find out how.

